# Dnd on Long Island



## micr0c0sm (Apr 13, 2003)

Looking for LI gamers (prefferably mid-island).

Slight DMing experience with 2e, mid-DM with 3e.  Looking for people with new ideas to bring to the game.  Currently working on a Skies of Arcadia type campaign.  No experience with roleplaying necessary (we all have to start somewhere).  Really looking forward to weekly or bi-weekly sessions with dedicated role players.


----------



## Negative Zero (Apr 17, 2003)

depending on how far you live out in LI, we might have an opening in our game out in Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn. we play mostly on Saturdays from about noon. so, if you're interested, drop me a line at dondredd@hotmail.com. be sure to include "DnD" in the subject so that my junk mail filter lets it through.

~NegZ


----------



## IgamethereforIam (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello,

I've haven't role-played in about three years, but I'm looking to get back into it. I'm familiar with 3E, 2E, 1E, and Saga, along with a host of non-dnd releated games. I'm 35 years old, live in the Coram area, and have no obnoxious habits (at least none that anyone will tell me to my face about .  ). I'd like to hear more about you and your group. If you'd like, you can email me directly at mayer3@optonline.net 

I look forward to hearing from you,

Mike


----------



## Azure Trance (May 9, 2003)

Mid-Island? I'm in Huntington Station, which is like a dingleberry hanging off of Nassau. Where are you?


----------

